# New Pics of Dazzle, the Dappled Boer :)



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some new pictures of Dazzle.  She is almost 2 weeks old already!


----------



## still

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kaneel

Lol I love the third pic! A little sassy pose for the camera


----------



## liz

What a beauty! She's sure to be even more eyecatching as she grows


----------



## nancy d

She sure is an eye catcher!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I wouldn't really call either of her parents show goats (although her mom didn't do bad last year) but she is looking good at the moment.  She is a little eye catcher! She is so spoiled and knows everyone loves her! She prances around the barn like a princess and lets all the other kids know that Miss Beautiful has arrived!!


----------



## imthegrt1

I do t want to see these pictures dde48

I'm trying to stop buying for the year ,but
I want a dapple so bad .
I'm so glad I missed out on the last one didn't need to spend the money.
but if I find a deal I'm on it
She is the Coolest looking goat kid I've seen on here


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Aww she is beautiful and getting so big


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Is it just me or has her color faded some? 

Even if that is true, she is still absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I don't know Grace... ?? I think it's just you!!  

Thanks all.  Can't wait to see what she looks like in a few months!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I hope it is just me!

P.S. I will admit it, I feel like I might melt of jealousness!


----------



## Abra

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> P.S. I will admit it, I feel like I might melt of jealousness!


I know! LOL She just HAS to rub her "Gorgeousness" in..???
NO FAIR.!!! I WANT SPOTS TOO.!!!!!!!!!!!!







Waaaaa!!!

PS: You know, It's NICE to share! LOL
I demand Shared Custody! LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Heeheehee.  ^


----------



## clearwtrbeach

She is living up to her name 'dazzle' I believe she will continue to dazzle anyone who sees her! She was well worth waiting for.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OMG she is soooo cool looking! Love all those spots! <3


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable


----------



## chelsboers

She is beautiful! Would she be considered a tiger dapple?


----------



## Frosty1

She is sooo amazing!! Just beautiful, and she looks like she knows it!


----------



## still

Frosty1 said:


> She is sooo amazing!! Just beautiful, and she looks like she knows it!


Yes she does look like she knows it! Lol! Little princess


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!!!  I think so too.  

I don't know chelsboers? Her dad is called tiger dappled, but I don't think she's dappled enough...


----------



## Dani-1995

Beautiful! By far one of the better dapples I have seen... Love her hip!


----------



## chelsboers

I remember reading a discussion some where about tiger dapples. Someone had asked if their kid was a tiger dapple. Everyone on there (including someone from Max Boer Goats) had said that a tiger dapple was a dapple with another color inside of the dapples. I looked at other pictures of tiger dapples and her pattern looks the same to me as the other ones. So for what it's worth I think she's a tiger dapple.


----------



## Frosty

I think she should come live with me and Dazzle all the people in New Hampshire. She is so pretty and she knows it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Dani and Frosty.  

Well, I guess she could be considered tiger dappled!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

She looks absolutely amazing I bet you're super proud 
Can you show her?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Gino.  Yea we can show her... but she has some growing to do first. I walked in the barn tonight after we got back and she looked twice as big as she looked on Thursday. That was only 4 days ago! She is a pretty girl and I look forward to showing her in a couple months.


----------



## lazykranch

That is one little girl that will stand out in a crowd. She will kick goatie tail big time.


----------



## StarMFarm

Can we just clone her?! :shrug: :think: Because I think it is safe to say that we all are in love with Miss Beautiful lol :lovey: She is definatley Dazzling!


----------



## Nubian_Mama

^^I agree...I think we all need some Dazzle on our farms! :fireworks:


----------



## Abra

***raises hands up and waives franticaly as she jumps up and down like a lunatic***
Me!!!!! ME..!!!! RIGHT HERE..!!!!!
I'LL TAKE SOME DAZZLE.!!!!
OVER HERE..!!!! RIGHT OVER HERE..!!!!!!
****jumps even higher and waives more franticaly****


----------



## Abra

Seriously though....
Forget cloning Dolly the sheep!
If there was ever a goat that needed to be cloned?
I think Dazzle is it! 

And Bovina.... 
(Some day, Somehow, Some way, I am getting me a doeling from that one! LoL)


----------



## burtfarms

she is beautiful!! i love their personalities at that age!! we have a boer doeling the same age her name is sugar! we love her too.


----------



## Abra

Now... Next year's plan.....








All we need to do, is get her spermified by one of THESE guys, and you can spread the Dazzle.!!!! LOL

(Granted, none are as PRETTY as her, but hey, we do what we MUST with what we have!) LOL

Seriously, I want one of her!!!








And I don't even care what gender it is!!! :drool:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Her and 1 of those bucks certainly would have pretty colors! 

We'll breed her to Mr. Rich who has thrown black-ish kids. Can't wait to see what color they have together. We still have a LOOOOOOOONG wait though...


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Her and 1 of those bucks certainly would have pretty colors!
> 
> We'll breed her to Mr. Rich who has thrown black-ish kids. Can't wait to see what color they have together. We still have a LOOOOOOOONG wait though...


Can you just blow some Dazzle magic our way for June? All we need is one dappled baby out of Baby Latte to help us out. Nothing as pretty as Dazzle but just some spots.


----------



## jberter

She is one very eye catching girl and I wish you the best in the ring with her..  :applaud:


----------



## StarMFarm

Ok...it's been a very long and rainy weekend here in East TN....so I was thinking :idea: what better way to Dazzle up this dreary weekend than some new pics of Dazzle herself  :shrug: ray:


----------



## Axykatt

Dazzle is so gorgeous I show her picture to EVERYONE! Friends, family, well-wishers, ppl sitting near me on the bus...


----------



## Overplugged

Beautiful!


----------



## DesertRose

I get alot of spots and different colors out of my Lamanchas BUT none of mine has ever been as flashy as your Dazzle.

She is a true beauty. Can't wait to hear that she placed at the top of her classes this show season.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  She is getting prettier every day! A BIG brat though. She jumps on me and follows my every step out there! BAD Dazzle! But she's not spoiled... at all. Really... Heehee. 

We'll get new pictures once the rain stops!  Should be tomorrow hopefully. ;D


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Yay! NEW pictures.... 

I've got a few brat babies at the moment myself. They're handfuls, aren't they?!


----------



## Ember

Wow she's gorgeous!! We would love to get a dapple in the near future

My husband was all about traditional until I opened his eyes to color


----------



## Trickyroo

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous Dazzle


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well... it's pourning down rain right now.   It is supposed to be a nice day. It rained all morning yesterday too and then we were out in short sleeves... so hopefully that will be the case today too. I have been looking forward to this picture day for a long time! I especially can't wait to get the bigger kids out for pictures.  It's been a while for many of them!


----------

